# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  التصويت علي أجمل وحدة بلازما في مسابقة البيت بيتك

## boukybouky

[frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً و مرحباً بكم أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء المنتدي

فلنبدأ علي بركة الله المرحلة الثانية من التصويت لمسابقتنا 

البيــــت بيتـــك

التصويت علي أجمل وحدة بلازما

 وحدة رقم 1 



 وحدة  رقم 2




 وحدة رقم 3




 وحدة رقم 4



 وحدة رقم 5



 وحدة رقم 6



و لا تنسوا التصويت علي أجمل غرفة معيشة  و أجمل غرفة سفرة
تمنياتي القلبية بالتوفيق لجميع الفرق المتسابقة

ملحوظة يجب علي كل عضو إضافة مشاركة في الموضوع كي يتم إحتساب صوته في التصويت 

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## Amira

*تم التصويت*

----------


## أنفـــــال

تم التصويت

----------


## emerald

تم التوصيت 

 :y:

----------


## Masrawya

تم التصويت

----------


## زهــــراء

خلصنا خلاص

----------


## tota_momen

تم التصويت والحمد الله

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
تم التصويت

*

----------


## السماوي

لما هي دي البيوت يبقى احنا عايشين في ايه 
ده البتاع الي فوق ده لوحده يساوي تمن شقتين في الاسكان الاقتصادي
ملاقيش حاجة عندكم للناس العادية الي بتتشعبط في الاتوبيس و بتاكل على عربية الفول 
يعني لو تليفزيون ملون 14 بوصه مفيش مانع  ولو تكرمتم  وكان 16 بوصة يبقى كده رضا
كمان انا مش فاهم يعني ايه بلازما  يعني غيرو اسم التليفزيون وانا مشعارف
اصل اخر حاجة كنت اعرفها ان البلازما دي حاجة في الدم
العلم بيتقدم كل يوم

----------


## زوزو عادل

تم التصويت

----------


## ابن البلد

:hey: 
تم
 :hey:

----------


## نشــــوى

تم التصويت 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تم التصويت*
*اخي الفاضل سماوي*
*مستكتر علينا حتي الحلم*

----------


## مي مؤمن

تم التصويت

----------


## اللورد 2005

تم التصويت

----------


## قلب مصر

::mazika2::  ::no1::

----------


## momonoser

تم التصويت

----------


## دعاء ثابت

تم التصويت

----------


## osha

تم التصويت

----------


## شمؤه

حلوة فكرة التصويت 
والتصويت اللي ينجح العروسه اللي بتجهز نفسها تاخد ه تعمله 
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## loly_h

*تم التصويت*

----------


## ندى الايام

تم التصويييييييييييييت  :f:

----------


## boukybouky

> لما هي دي البيوت يبقى احنا عايشين في ايه 
> ده البتاع الي فوق ده لوحده يساوي تمن شقتين في الاسكان الاقتصادي
> ملاقيش حاجة عندكم للناس العادية الي بتتشعبط في الاتوبيس و بتاكل على عربية الفول 
> يعني لو تليفزيون ملون 14 بوصه مفيش مانع  ولو تكرمتم  وكان 16 بوصة يبقى كده رضا
> كمان انا مش فاهم يعني ايه بلازما  يعني غيرو اسم التليفزيون وانا مشعارف
> اصل اخر حاجة كنت اعرفها ان البلازما دي حاجة في الدم
> العلم بيتقدم كل يوم


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أهلاً و مرحباً بك السماوي في المسابقة
يا سماوي ديه مسابقة للتصميم الداخلي و التنسيق 
مش شرط كل اللي نتفرج عليه يكون موجود في بيوتنا بس المهم نستفيد من الفكرة
نحط إحنا بقي بدل شاشة البلازما تليفزيون 14 او 16  او اللي يريحنا ديه مش مشكلة
منور التصويت 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تم التصويت علي بركة الله  :: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## السلطان 2007

تم التصويت

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

لقد تم التصويت والحمد لله

----------


## بنت شهريار

تممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## the_chemist

طيب ممكن تدونى غرفة من دول لما تخلصوا المسابقة

و لو حتى من الغرف اللى مخدتش أصوات يعنى

باشى

 :f:   و لا أبعت لكم أمنية تهد التنظيم ده كله  :Baby:

----------


## taro2a1

*تم التصويت، يالهووووووووووووووي*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
تم التصويت

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تم التصويت

----------

